# Opinions on scatter feeding



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Are there any cons to scatter feeding a hamster? They take it back to their nests anyway and it's enriching for them as they'd also forage in the wild. 

Any downsides to this?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The biggest downside I can think of is scatter feeding makes it much harder to keep an eye on your hamsters daily food intake.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> The biggest downside I can think of is scatter feeding makes it much harder to keep an eye on your hamsters daily food intake.


My argument is that you never know anyway, well at least I don't. Niko empties the bowl through the night and puts it in his stash. How much he eats? Im not sure. All I do know is don't trust the empty bowl...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

*shrugs* Neither way is the 'right' way so if you want to scatter feed there is no problem with that.

I only ever scattered treats as even though, apart from my last one (robo), my hamsters took food to their nests at least I could keep an eye on how much food was in the nest each time I cleaned so I had an idea how much was being eaten. I just don't trust scatter feeding as you can't see how often they go to the bowl and you can't see what, if any, hasn't been taken by the end of the day, this was really important when I had a sick hamster as how they are eating is an early sign with health. 

Sorry, but what do you mean when you say you 'don't trust the empty bowl'?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> *shrugs* Neither way is the 'right' way so if you want to scatter feed there is no problem with that.
> 
> I only ever scattered treats as even though, apart from my last one (robo), my hamsters took food to their nests at least I could keep an eye on how much food was in the nest each time I cleaned so I had an idea how much was being eaten. I just don't trust scatter feeding as you can't see how often they go to the bowl and you can't see what, if any, hasn't been taken by the end of the day, this was really important when I had a sick hamster as how they are eating is an early sign with health.
> 
> Sorry, but what do you mean when you say you 'don't trust the empty bowl'?


I think I may have come off a tad aggressive which isn't what I intended, apologies for that. I understand what you're saying. I know it's up for debate hence why I've asked for people opinions. 

I have an area in the cage which is actually a small reptile pond rock type thing. So I guess it's not true scatter feeding as I put some in there like an over-sized food bowl and cover it with hay and dry herbs.

What I mean by 'dont trust an empty food bowl' is that when I first got Niko I refilled the bowl every time it was empty then found loads of food in his nest. I've watched him take everything out and take it to his nest as soon as it's filled :/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> I think I may have come off a tad aggressive which isn't what I intended, apologies for that. I understand what you're saying. I know it's up for debate hence why I've asked for people opinions.
> 
> I have an area in the cage which is actually a small reptile pond rock type thing. So I guess it's not true scatter feeding as I put some in there like an over-sized food bowl and cover it with hay and dry herbs.
> 
> What I mean by 'dont trust an empty food bowl' is that when I first got Niko I refilled the bowl every time it was empty then found loads of food in his nest. I've watched him take everything out and take it to his nest as soon as it's filled :/


No worries, and thank you. 

Oh I see, I always went by the 're-fill once a day' rule.


----------

